# Business registration in Thailand



## cianan (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I am self-employed and would like to move to Thailand; my business is entirely internet-based. How would I go about registering my business with the Thai government? I would prefer to do this in advance of coming rather than in person, so as to not have to deal with visa issues after arrival if at all possible and have a visa type B in place when I arrive in August.

EDITED for more detail: I currently do not have my business registered in the US, because for tax reasons it has not yet been necessary, but I plan to do LLC paperwork before leaving to register the company. I have found many companies online that help do business registration, but am not sure that any of these are reputable. Does anyone have suggestions or feedback on these companies?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, are you aware that to do this strictly by the book you need to register a company and organise a work permit, as well as having the appropriate visa? start by googling Thailand board of investment, Thailand usa embassy country commercial guide, treaty of amity and economic relations, and Thailand dept business development to access and read the free info on offer there.
You may also need to organise Thai directors and or staff.

With the business brokers and law firms for which you might see ads in online forums ... The quality and value seems to depend on the specific office or staff who handle your work. I would not be optimistic about successfully organising everything from a distance


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

Amity Treaty if you are American.

Sorry I can't post links yet. 

I went through this and had to pass on Thailand for business. Too many restrictions and hoops to jump though. Did you see the part about needing a Thai partner? FUN! I could not find the part where you have to hire four Thais for every non Thai person you hire including yourself. 

Is your business completely internet based? No import or exporting of goods or customs or shipping? Is it just you? Are you over 50, you can get a retirement visa? Maybe you can just work out of your condo and don't tell anyone. 

If you are a American don't forget to pay your taxes in the US.


----------

